# Husband Here...Am I the only one?



## nl1188

Hi everyone. Not sure how many other men are on here, but I am a long time stalker (for everything my wife tells is going on). I come on these boards a lot for some sort of encouragement/positive thoughts. My wife and I started trying last year and got pregnant in November and December, both ending in early miscarriages. The worst part of that is getting excited for a week and then having it shattered so quickly. Since those two miscarriages, her cycles have been all over the place and we're pretty sure she didn't ovulate from February-June. It was a rough several months. Her body is finally getting back on track (after a month of birth control prescribed by the doctor). I told her that I'd help her log everything in in order to prevent her from stressing out about it, we track ovulation through OPKs because she works night shift and can't temp. We finally got positive OPKs the last two months (haven't had one since January!). That was exciting for us but both ended up being negative tests. The tough part for me is trying to stay strong for her when in reality I'm just as sad as she is. It's becoming an emotional struggle every month.

I'm not sure if there are any specific forums for this type of stuff and I appreciate you reading my long rant.


----------



## Wobbles

Hi nl1188

Welcome to BnB. We have had male users on and off, I'm sure there a couple active but not easy knowing for sure who is F or M.

I'm sorry to hear of your miscarriages :( 

We have a couple of boards you will find great support from others:

*Trying To Conceive* 

*TTC After A Loss*

We have other boards if you browse from the main page and of course our general chit chat boards.

<3


----------



## rebeccalouise

Hello. I just wanted to say welcome, and I'm so sorry to hear you and your wife are having a hard time. It took me over a year to conceive my youngest and the baby I'm currently pregnant with. I know how painful it is to have an early miscarriage too, and just feel hopeless. :( :hugs: has your wife had any scans to check her ovaries etc? As I found out I have PCOS, and that was a big factor in it taking so long for us to fall pregnant. I wasn't ovulating every month, and my periods were always irregular. However, it's never something I suffered with before trying for my second child! X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump. I'm so sorry for your losses :hugs:


----------



## nl1188

hi everyone, thanks for the welcome. 

Rebeccalouise, congratulations on your pregnancy! We've had bloodwork done and she had an ultrasound done and all have come back normal. Not sure if there's anything else we need to have checked out yet. I think we both decided last night that if we don't get pregnant again by the end of the year that we'd probably go see a specialist.


----------



## blessedby4

Desmond Tutu once said Hope is being able to see that there is light despite all of the darkness. 

Definitely continue to help your wife keep the logs. It may be difficult to stay hopeful, but the stress and the hopelessness that can beset your marriage during this time, also can have side effects. Someone wrote Where there is hope there is faith. Where there is faith miracles happen. 
I don&#8217;t know if you have a faith system, but in the Book of Jeremiah there is a verse that reads &#8216;Call to Me, and I will answer you, and show you great and mighty things, which you do not know.&#8217;
Try not to let hopelessness set in.


----------



## nl1188

that was beautiful blessedby4. thank you!


----------



## gregoryrevill

Hello! I am also a dad who visits the forums in search of useful information. I believe that the Internet will give me more than books that become obsolete over time. Nice to meet you.


----------

